# Real Estate



## jewel80002000 (31 May 2005)

Real Estate Questions:


How would someone who is a Real Estate Agent become involved in Military postings...As I know of a Real Estate Agent who is awesome and would like to recommend him.....

Does the military have certain Real Estate Agents that they go through.....or how would someone find out more info on this.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2005)

Try Don Wyld.   He is Ex-Service Member who set up a network of Real Estate Agents across Canada catering to the CF Members on Posting.   He has Agents from all the major 'Companies', most of whom are former Service Members who have the experience of being Posted.   

http://www.c21wyld.com/index.cfm

His network:

http://www.interbaserealestate.com/


----------



## Gunner98 (31 May 2005)

More info on Military, RCMP Relocation program is available at these sites:

http://www.irp-pri.com/

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/cre-cdrr_e.asp


----------



## KMJAB (8 Apr 2008)

Did a search, this thread seems the best suited for my question. Even if is is a wee little bit old.

When I finish BMOQ and CAP and Phases 3 and 4 and finally get posted somewhere . . . 

1:  Am I allowed to use any real estate agent I want, or do I have to use certain ones, ie Royal Lepage?

2:  Is there a standard fee that is covered, such as 5%, or is it variable? Is it covered for selling my home that I owned prior to joining CF?

3:  If I sell before being posted (as in a year before being posted) would my selling costs be covered, or do I have to wait until getting posting message?

I have seen other posts that inferred the answers to these questions, but none that clearly answered them. The recruiting office told me to ask when I get posted, but that could be a long way off, and the more I can get things understood and prepared before leaving, the better (I hope) will go the process in the end. 

Thanks for any advice,


----------



## Ecco (8 Apr 2008)

KMJAB,

Most of your questions are answered at the website www.irp-pri.com and the helpful relocation personnel will explain what you are entitled to during the multiple appointments you will have with them.

But, to make it easy for you:

1.   You can use the real estate agent of your choice.  The remuneration of said real estate agent is limited to about 5 or 6%, depending on the relocation actual policy at the time.  You will have to deal with Royal Lepage Relocation Services to get reimbursed, but you can deal with the real estate agent of your choice.

2. The posting message will state that they move you from somewhere to somewhere else.  You can sell the residence that you own at the departing location.  

3. I would not recommend selling a year before being posted.  Actually, you should not spend a cent of the move until you have a posting message, which establishes the spending authority for the move.  If you make any expense without a posting message, it might not be reimbursed.  It would be at your own risk.  And, last nano-second changes in posting messages are very common.  Don't ever believe rumors or career managers:  Reality is the posting message, everything else before is just rumors.

Last, take the time to read the documents given to you by RLRS, or the relocation policy at http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dcba/engraph/CF_Integrated_Relocation_Program0708_e.asp?sidesection=2&sidecat=99
They contain all the details about what you are entitled to during the move.


----------



## KMJAB (8 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the very helpful reply,

I did not realise that Royal Lepage could work with other agents. That makes things a lot more clear. 

KMJAB


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Apr 2008)

Ecco said:
			
		

> KMJAB,
> 
> Most of your questions are answered at the website www.irp-pri.com and the helpful relocation personnel will explain what you are entitled to during the multiple appointments you will have with them.
> 
> ...



The Time "bracket" in which you will be reimbursed for your expenses for selling/buying a house is a year prior to COS to 2 years after COS.

Max


----------



## Zoomie (10 Apr 2008)

Real estate commission is covered 100%  - 6% for first $100,000, 3% for next $100,000 - ensure your agent works on the the 6 and 3 system and you will be fine.

i would not recommend doing anything WRT selling a house if you plan on getting a posting message eventually - it will be much easier for you if you just wait until you get IRPP onboard.


----------



## exgunnertdo (11 Apr 2008)

Actually, the rates for the real estate agent vary by province.  The info you get from IRP will have the rates for your province.


----------

